# Darker Style of Face Painting



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello Everyone!!
I know long time no see. I promised Jeffy Poo Frightener I would check in more often. So I thought I would show everyone what I have been so busy practising for my new business...
Let me know what you think...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not too bad.
And Dennis is much more handsome now.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome! Maybe you could teach me a few things about this art


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice. very cool. wish i could face paint that well. lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wouldn't it last longer if it was tatooed?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

that there sure is some nice work.


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Thanks so much for all the nice things you said. Especially since its my little business.
Jeff Dennis says he'll show you handsome when he see's you!
Sickie Tattooed? Wow.. that would hurt and make it hard to go places...
Here's three more...god I love this work...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, excellent work!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Excellent work. I sure wish I knew how to do that.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

what kind of paint do you use?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Thanks again everyone who posted.
Makeup...gosh thats a loaded question...
Us makeup junkies are called Tackle tarts for good reason! LOL
I am the proud owner of a Fat Max Toolbox complete with wheels and handle.
I started with Snazaroo face paint and have expanded to Wolfe Bros, Paradise/Mehron and krylon waterbased and Starblends.
Not to forget all the smaller items like sponges, ,brushes, loose glitter, glitter gel, mica powdes, metallic powders and tatoo stencils.
The list is very extensive, from Face and Body makeup, airbrush makeup, prosthetics and Temporary Tatoos.
:jol:


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Have you ever tried air brush makeup? Is it hard? I recently got an airbrush adn some makeup made for it- Im hoping its more comfortable than grease paints stuff we normally use- so let me know- thanks!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

wow nice work, do you do this all year round or just around Halloween? looks great


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Airbrush Yes absolutly. I have been travelling to Florida to take classes with some really talented Face & Body Artists. What kind of paint and airbrush do you use?
A good airbrush is always worth the extra dollar. I own an Iwata. My first was a Badger. It was okay. I use Mehron Liquid makeup right now but very willing to try other brands.
I also bought some metallic powder that is mixed with mixing liquid to give that Silver or Bronze look. Like a statue. Did this look on my 11 year old for our show last Oct. Loved it. 
I am also starting to make my own stencils for more intricate designs.
Yes I do this all year. This is now my side job. As well as a Charity I run for special needs kids and most importantly being a mom of four and a devoted loving wife! Quiet Jeff!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Midnight Angel and Dennis said:


> Quiet Jeff!!


Oh my







what ever do you mean?


----------



## plistumi (Jan 13, 2008)

Great artwork. Specially like the tree on the face.


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey thanks for the compliments. The Dragon Scene with the Tree was one of my favorties to paint. My hubby wasn't sure what I was doing until the painting was all said and done...lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very talented you are!!
I also liked the dragon one ..what does it look like with his eyes open..just curious
the others I like too, great work


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE WORK Angel...very profressional!!...I like the strong use of highlight and shadows...gives your details a great 3D look...very nice please show us some more. Thanks and fear no mustache!


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Thanks...
Appreciate all the good compliments. I will add some updated pics soon. Although I think my space for attachments is nearly all full!! lol
Midnight Angel


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

use photobucket.com and they provide a link to your your picture(s) you can copy and paste here.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Your work is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! Nice stuff!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent! I loved it.


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Great Idea Sickie!!
Here ya go... 
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
Let me know if it works.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great job! I love the family pic.


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey you had me confused there Sickie. I'm thinking I don't have a face painting family pic. Then it dawned on my I have my Charity Show pics there too. Haven't looked there in so long....I know slow sorry


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, I'm a confusing (and confused) guy. LOL


----------

